# Odd splotches when printing black and white photos in darkroom



## Mia Kitterson (Feb 23, 2020)

I've asked my photography friends, but no one has any idea. I keep getting weird splotches on my prints. This is happening in the developer. I can see it. I'm using kentmere black and white RC paper and Kodak desktop developer. Temp is at 20 C and diluted 4:1 as per the instructions on the package. I've included a picture. This is the worst it looks. When I mix the chemicals they are mixed carefully and everything dissolves. I've got no ideas. It looks like I sprayed the paper or something, bit it was developed in a clean tray. Paper is new. This happens all of the time. To my examples and student work.


----------



## Mia Kitterson (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 23, 2020)

So this is NOT present on the negatives ?
Exactly what actions are done with the print development ... ex. tray continously rocked, paper not pushed ...


----------



## Mia Kitterson (Feb 23, 2020)

Not in the negatives. All student work gets this. The examples I make in the darkroom have this, but it's usually very hard to see. I slide paper onto the tray print side up and immediately rock the tray. This happened when I diluted the solution more too (9:1).


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 23, 2020)

Kodak desktop developer?
Was that a typo ... as I have not heard of that one before.


----------



## Mia Kitterson (Feb 23, 2020)

Yikes. *Dektol developer*. Thanks autocorrect


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 23, 2020)

I am guessing you are probably making 5 gallon stock solution.

The suggested working solution is 1:2 ... maybe you should try that.
Also have you tried putting the print face down in the tray ?


----------



## Mia Kitterson (Feb 23, 2020)

Ugh, I'm sorry.  I meant 1:2 dilution.  I have tried putting it in upside down, but I can try that again.  It's a nuisance, and the splotches are always there.  Sometimes they are very hard to see and sometimes easy to see.  More obvious with lots of black in the image.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 23, 2020)

That is very odd ... never seen that.


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 24, 2020)

How long to you leave the print in the dev tray while continuously rocking the tray? Should be at a minimum of 1 1/2 mins for RC paper, I do it for 2 min.


----------



## Soocom1 (Feb 24, 2020)

I don't know exactly what it is, but that is a (IMO) clear case of contamination. 


The streaks if were simple agitation would show up differently. 
Wash the trays and you may need a fresh batch of developer and/or hypo.


----------

